# Track plan changes for more prototypical operations.



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

This video is not for everybody, just those who want to add more prototypical operations into a small space. 

Less is more, in my OPINION. 

You CAN make a realistic layout in any space.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4YzIgDRaY8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm glad what I'm building passes muster then


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

What is the size of that layout? Can you easily reach every section of track? If you can't, I'll guarantee the section furthest from your reach will cause the most problems. :laugh:


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*not sure*

I was just working with a layout I found on the web. I agree, and try to limit my layout to 2' - 2 1/2' arms reach at most. I think this may be walk around.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

only the far left will be against the wall. you pretty much need 4 feet to make a loop. most of the L spaed plans I have found look like spaghetti, and like dj said, don't look very real imo

I'd be all ears on thoughts from you dj on my plan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The suggestions from DJ are right on. Much more like real
operations. Lots of potential interesting scenery too.

Some guys, tho, like those several loops so they can run several
trains and sit back with toddy in hand to watch.

Just goes to show; you pick what lights your lantern.

Don


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a continuous loop on my current layout and sometimes I just run them because I like the sound in the background while I build a kit at the bench. Something comforting about that sound.


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Check out this old map I have from the Beaver falls area, north of Pittsburgh.
http://djstrains.com/djstrains.com/Blog/Entries/2013/12/29_Beaver_Falls_area_of_Pittsburgh_...many_decades_ago.html


----------

